# How do I teach my dog not to bark at everyone that walks past the garden?



## Herbie__53 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I guess what I really need to learn is how to teach the "quiet" command? The dogs bark at anyone they hear walk past the front garden and don't stop until the person has walked way past. 

I have taught them other things (sit, stay, come, paw (!) and down) and they have learnt these well, but I am not sure how to teach "quiet"?

Any advice appreciated!:help:

Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Why not teach them to 'come' for a treat, and then just take them in the house to prevent the barking.

You have to do this at the FIRST bark, and then keep them in the house for at least 5 to 10 minutes. Bet your neighbors will appreciate the training.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

You realize that is like asking a beagle not to scent rabbits, or asking a greyhound to slow down. A GSD is a herding working dog, there to guard.


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

Herbie__53 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I guess what I really need to learn is how to teach the "quiet" command? The dogs bark at anyone they hear walk past the front garden and don't stop until the person has walked way past.
> 
> ...


Here's what I did with my previous dog. She was a tiny female with a huge attitude. For several evenings I sat with her on her leash outside the front door as people were walking, jogging, rollerblading past my house. It took about two weeks for her to realise they're not all intruders and that they have a right to be there too. I talked calmly to her, telling her: thank you, it's ok, nothing there, all gone, etc. Occasionally I would get up and take her out to the road to get closer to the people, and socialise her. She got lots of back scratches and chest rubs from strangers and loved it. But mostly she learned that people walking past the house is NORMAL. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can easily teach a GSD not to bark at passers by just
like you teach them not to bark at cars, motorcycles, the mail carrier
or whatever it is you don't them to bark at.



W.Oliver said:


> You realize that is like asking a beagle not to scent rabbits, or asking a greyhound to slow down. A GSD is a herding working dog, there to guard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog "quiet" and "no barking".
when he barked i would hold his mouth with
both hands or one and say "quiet" or "no
barking" he responses to either.

i made sure when my dog was a pup had
visitors all of the time. i had people visit
with their dogs. i had them come in the house
or enter my yard while my dog was in the yard.
i trained, socialized and worked on no barking
with all of the visitors.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> ....or whatever it is you don't them to bark at.


Therein lies the subjective key. I allow different behaviors at home vs. out in public. I can see where some folks would want public social graces at home too.


----------



## Herbie__53 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your advice - wish me luck!


----------

